# Masters in film editing



## aiysh88 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi! 
I would love to do a masters program in film editing in the UK, Australia or Canada. Which schools would you recommend?  I know I definitely do not want to do a film production course. I want to focus on editing. I did some research online and found :AFTRS in Australia, Humber college in Canada (this is just a certificate in post production though), Met film school, UK, Goldsmiths UK. Are any of these colleges really worth applying to? Are there any other colleges that I do not know about? also the cost is important. If its too expensive I don't think I have the funds to apply.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 10, 2018)

aiysh88 said:


> Hi!
> I would love to do a masters program in film editing in the UK, Australia or Canada. Which schools would you recommend?  I know I definitely do not want to do a film production course. I want to focus on editing. I did some research online and found :AFTRS in Australia, Humber college in Canada (this is just a certificate in post production though), Met film school, UK, Goldsmiths UK. Are any of these colleges really worth applying to? Are there any other colleges that I do not know about? also the cost is important. If its too expensive I don't think I have the funds to apply.



I am from Europe and have done great research in film schools across the world (outside of the USA). I am 99% positive that AFTRS in Australia is unfortunately for Australian of New Zealand citizens only. 
If you are looking at UK, Australia, or Canada, I would probably go for UK. 
Look at NFTS National Film and Television School in London, they have great programs specialising in Editing as well and they have a great group of graduating alumni. It's quite a good option financially as well. 

These are just suggestions, of course I am not an expert, though have done a lot of research over the past 5 years myself and this is what I got from it. Good Luck!


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 10, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> I am from Europe and have done great research in film schools across the world (outside of the USA). I am 99% positive that AFTRS in Australia is unfortunately for Australian of New Zealand citizens only.
> If you are looking at UK, Australia, or Canada, I would probably go for UK.
> Look at NFTS National Film and Television School in London, they have great programs specialising in Editing as well and they have a great group of graduating alumni. It's quite a good option financially as well.
> 
> These are just suggestions, of course I am not an expert, though have done a lot of research over the past 5 years myself and this is what I got from it. Good Luck!



 Thanks for replying to my message!!   I checked out nfts too but its too expensive for me. I would love to go there. but I have no idea where to go to for funding. Banks in India do not give loans for film programs unfortunately. and the course is like 50 lakh rupees (around 62,522 euros) :O.  CUNY  in New York is that amount and that school is three years!. do any other schools come to your mind besides nfts? I need other options as well right. what if I apply to nfts and don't get in.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 10, 2018)

aiysh88 said:


> Thanks for replying to my message!!   I checked out nfts too but its too expensive for me. I would love to go there. but I have no idea where to go to for funding. Banks in India do not give loans for film programs unfortunately. and the course is like 50 lakh rupees (around 62,522 euros) :O.  CUNY  in New York is that amount and that school is three years!. do any other schools come to your mind besides nfts? I need other options as well right. what if I apply to nfts and don't get in.



Completely understand the financial difficulties.. It is too bad that film school has to be so expensive. 
FAMU in Prague is a very good film school and they have an English program. However, I do not know if they have a specific Editing emphasis. Though, definitely worth checking it out! 

There are a lot of great film school options in Europe, however, for most of them you need to be fluent in their language (Le Femis in Paris: French, Centre Sperimentalde di Cinematografia: Italian, Lodz film School: Polish, Film Academy Baden: German) I don't know if you speak any of those languages... 

Throughout my research, I also found it very important that the school would be beneficial for post-graduation, as in creating an international network and opportunities. I definitely think the UK would be the way to go. I saw you were thinking of applying to Goldsmith, I do not know anything about that school besides the fact that Steve McQueen attended Goldsmith for a little while. 
In the end, a big part of going to film school is networking with your fellow students and also the industry. That would be a reason for me to advise to look for schools near London or somewhere in the UK that is relatively close to where the studios are. Location is key, I would say. Make it easy for yourself to create a solid network while attending film school by doing internships and meeting lots of people. Maybe that could help in making a decision balanced between affordable school and location. In the end, film school (or any school for that matter) is what you make of it, how much you put into it is what you'll get out. That said, I would not worry too much if you cannot afford the highest ranked school, go for a school that you can afford (that won't leave you with a major debt) and make sure the location of the school is beneficial for your needs and put all your passion and dedication into creating opportunities for you.


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 10, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Completely understand the financial difficulties.. It is too bad that film school has to be so expensive.
> FAMU in Prague is a very good film school and they have an English program. However, I do not know if they have a specific Editing emphasis. Though, definitely worth checking it out!
> 
> There are a lot of great film school options in Europe, however, for most of them you need to be fluent in their language (Le Femis in Paris: French, Centre Sperimentalde di Cinematografia: Italian, Lodz film School: Polish, Film Academy Baden: German) I don't know if you speak any of those languages...
> ...



Thanks! that was really helpful.  so which college do u attend? chapman?


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 10, 2018)

aiysh88 said:


> Thanks! that was really helpful.  so which college do u attend? chapman?



I have not made my decision yet. I got accepted into Chapman and LMU. I have not heard from USC or NYU yet, though I am assuming I'm out for those. I think it's going to come down to financial aid and also location. Chapman is about an hour away driving from LA and they do not really stimulate their students to do internships because their curriculum is so intens. LMU is in LA and they stimulate their students to take on internships and they seem to have better connections within the industry. Both schools have great facilities. 

For me, the most important this are the opportunities for post-graduation to remain in the USA and financial aid. LMU has more opportunities for financial aid, but it will come down to which school will be cheaper in the end. Because I believe my passion and drive will eventually matter and both schools bring me to the place I want to be: LA.  

I'm also trying to get in contact with some current students at both schools to see if they can give me a better idea of what it is like at each school. It's hard when you're an international applicant, you kind of have to trust what you find on the internet and listen to your gut feeling...


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 10, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> I have not made my decision yet. I got accepted into Chapman and LMU. I have not heard from USC or NYU yet, though I am assuming I'm out for those. I think it's going to come down to financial aid and also location. Chapman is about an hour away driving from LA and they do not really stimulate their students to do internships because their curriculum is so intens. LMU is in LA and they stimulate their students to take on internships and they seem to have better connections within the industry. Both schools have great facilities.
> 
> For me, the most important this are the opportunities for post-graduation to remain in the USA and financial aid. LMU has more opportunities for financial aid, but it will come down to which school will be cheaper in the end. Because I believe my passion and drive will eventually matter and both schools bring me to the place I want to be: LA.
> 
> I'm also trying to get in contact with some current students at both schools to see if they can give me a better idea of what it is like at each school. It's hard when you're an international applicant, you kind of have to trust what you find on the internet and listen to your gut feeling...



True. It is hard to be an international applicant. I can totally relate! I was considering chapman before I decided against US. But ur so lucky! U have the option of working in LA. I would love to know which uni u pick in the end and why.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 10, 2018)

aiysh88 said:


> True. It is hard to be an international applicant. I can totally relate! I was considering chapman before I decided against US. But ur so lucky! U have the option of working in LA. I would love to know which uni u pick in the end and why.



Why were you considering Chapman if I may ask? Would be great to know!
It will definitely come down to financial aid my decision. 
Why did you decide against the US?


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 10, 2018)

I considered chapman because I have heard from a lot of sources its a great school. Plus you can specialise in one of the concentrations in your second year. I also really liked the course curriculum. I decided against chapman and the US because a)Chapman is 3 years and I could not find other universities which were 2 years.   Only AFI was 2 years and that is not viable.  I would also like to work in the UK for a year or so just to get the feel of the industry there. But with the way things are right now I think there is a very very slim chance I will get one. Maybe I can try outside of the UK. who knows?Anyway we will see.Which is why Canada would be a better option because getting a job is easier. Unfortunately for me there are only film production courses in Canada and very few at that!


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 11, 2018)

but I am perfectly happy coming back home and working. I just want exposure in another country. I wish uk had opt. That would have been perfect!


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 11, 2018)

aiysh88 said:


> but I am perfectly happy coming back home and working. I just want exposure in another country. I wish uk had opt. That would have been perfect!



If I think of any other schools in the UK, I'll let you know. Since you are specifically looking for editing, maybe look for specialised training programs instead of Master Degrees? 
Also, maybe have a look at Vancouver Film School in Canada? I believe there are tons of productions shot in Vancouver as well.


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 11, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> If I think of any other schools in the UK, I'll let you know. Since you are specifically looking for editing, maybe look for specialised training programs instead of Master Degrees?
> Also, maybe have a look at Vancouver Film School in Canada? I believe there are tons of productions shot in Vancouver as well.



Will try that out.  I looked at Vancouver film school but I read some not so great reviews about it. Will do more research though about the school.  In the UK I came across AUB (arts uni Bournemouth). I heard that's very good. Got some good reviews about bournemouth uni as well. Not sure about goldsmiths though. will have to do more research!


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for your advice and thoughts! it has been a great help!!!


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 12, 2018)

No worries! Glad to share some of my research. There are so many options and so much information these days... it gets overwhelming and easy to overlook potential opportunities.

I just came across this Hollywood Reporter article as well and it names "Northern Film School" in the UK. Maybe worth taking a look?
Up-and-Comers: 5 Film Schools to Watch


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 12, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> No worries! Glad to share some of my research. There are so many options and so much information these days... it gets overwhelming and easy to overlook potential opportunities.
> 
> I just came across this Hollywood Reporter article as well and it names "Northern Film School" in the UK. Maybe worth taking a look?
> Up-and-Comers: 5 Film Schools to Watch



Hey thanks for the article!!  I checked it out. Its part of the Leeds Beckett university. Seems pretty good.


----------



## RockinCon (Jul 12, 2018)

aiysh88 said:


> Hi!
> I would love to do a masters program in film editing in the UK, Australia or Canada. Which schools would you recommend?  I know I definitely do not want to do a film production course. I want to focus on editing. I did some research online and found :AFTRS in Australia, Humber college in Canada (this is just a certificate in post production though), Met film school, UK, Goldsmiths UK. Are any of these colleges really worth applying to? Are there any other colleges that I do not know about? also the cost is important. If its too expensive I don't think I have the funds to apply.



Hi! I’m currently studying for my masters in film editing at NFTS in the UK. Highly recommended I even left California to attend! If you have any questions let me know!


----------

